# World War 2 public service announcement poster updated for our current problems!



## Chrisinmd (Apr 13, 2020)

World War 2 public service announcement poster updated for our current problems!  Seems to get the point across.  Perhaps we should put it up on billboards right now.  What do you think?


----------



## Buka (Apr 13, 2020)

I have no problem with that. 

But I'm thinking that if people haven't got the message by now, or aren't taking it seriously, there really isn't any hope from them. And forgive me if this is wrong, but I don't care one iota if those people die, alone, afraid and in the dark. I just don't want them infecting anybody else.

Cold statement, yes. But F' em. Every one of them.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 14, 2020)

'Clean' isn't the right word, not even for the original poster. Many people are believing what they are told about things like 5G causing Covid 19, and that it's no worse than flu etc. so much false information being spread by people who ought to know better or who have an political agenda. A poster like this about whether one is clean if you haven't got Covid 19 is misleading. It appeals to those who as Buka says aren't taking the message seriously because all they see is them being 'clean' ie haven't got it and will do exactly what they want to and spreading the virus far and wide.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 14, 2020)

Buka said:


> I have no problem with that.
> 
> But I'm thinking that if people haven't got the message by now, or aren't taking it seriously, there really isn't any hope from them. And forgive me if this is wrong, but I don't care one iota if those people die, alone, afraid and in the dark. I just don't want them infecting anybody else.
> 
> Cold statement, yes. But F' em. Every one of them.


Me and my fiancee have both been isolating ourselves to the basement for a little over a month, just in case. I yelled at my mom over the phone when I found out over the phone that her brother and kids had come to visit my grandma (my cousins an NYPD officer so high risk of having it), until she explained to me they stayed in the yard and did not come in the house. The steps that I'm taking probably play into the anger I have for the below story.

Found out today, about an interesting story about my fiancee's second cousin. She had COVID, but was mostly okay. Her family asked her to isolate herself to the basement and she refused. Felt that she was fine and that everything was being blown out of proportion.


----------



## Chrisinmd (Apr 14, 2020)

kempodisciple said:


> Found out today, about an interesting story about my fiancee's second cousin. She had COVID, but was mostly okay. Her family asked her to isolate herself to the basement and she refused. Felt that she was fine and that everything was being blown out of proportion. She's fine now...but her husband is in ICU and her daughter's dead. I don't know them, so there's no emotional attachment for me...but I'm really furious at her for taking that risk and killing her daughter and possibly her husband. I don't feel in the slightest bit bad that she will have to live with that guilt. In my mind, it's as if she decided to play russian roulette with her daughter, pulled the trigger, and is surprised that it had the bullet.



That is horrible.  Putting your family members at risk that you are supposed to love and ending up killing them is unforgivable.  Just because she did not want to be responsible and self isolate.

One think I guess that could be said in her defense is that there is a lot of misinformation out there and people do not know what to believe.  Just by looking at my facebook feed I see all these people promoting false and misleading claims.    People claiming this is no worse the regular flu and that this is just a story the media is pushing to hurt Trump.  

Some people just are not very smart and cant figure out what is true


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 14, 2020)

Chrisinmd said:


> People claiming this is no worse the regular flu




I've seen that a lot, figures today from the UK show that far more people have died in 6 weeks from Covid 19 than have died all last year and this so far from flu.


----------



## Chrisinmd (Apr 14, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> I've seen that a lot, figures today from the UK show that far more people have died in 6 weeks from Covid 19 than have died all last year and this so far from flu.



Yes people are getting there numbers confused.  They are comparing the numbers of people who die during a normal flu season (which is 6 months long) to Covid 19 which has only been going on for like 2 months.  The mortality rate for the normal seasonal flu is about .01 percent.  Covid 19 is about 2 percent.  So 200 times more deadly basically.

You would think people would figure this out. Its not like every flu season they are digging mass graves for people in NY and have Navy Ships in the harbor to treat the patients the hospitals cant handle!


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 14, 2020)

kempodisciple said:


> Me and my fiancee have both been isolating ourselves to the basement for a little over a month, just in case. I yelled at my mom over the phone when I found out over the phone that her brother and kids had come to visit my grandma (my cousins an NYPD officer so high risk of having it), until she explained to me they stayed in the yard and did not come in the house. The steps that I'm taking probably play into the anger I have for the below story.
> 
> Found out today, about an interesting story about my fiancee's second cousin. She had COVID, but was mostly okay. Her family asked her to isolate herself to the basement and she refused. Felt that she was fine and that everything was being blown out of proportion.


I saw your post earlier today, it looks like you removed part of what you had said.

I understand your frustration with how your wife’s cousin dealt with her illness, and I agree.  I just want to point out however, that this disease seems to infect people for several days before they show symptoms.  During that time those people are contagious.  So it is highly likely that by the time she had symptoms and was tested and knew she was sick, her daughter and husband were already infected as well.  It is also possible that all three of them were infected by the same source.

It is easy to feel angry and vindictive toward those who are behaving stupidly.  Some of them actually do deserve our contempt, in particular some of the politicians who may never deserve our forgiveness.  But when this is all over we are all going to need some healing, including those who behaved recklessly and stupidly.  I think we all need to keep that in mind.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 14, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> I saw your post earlier today, it looks like you removed part of what you had said.
> 
> I understand your frustration with how your wife’s cousin dealt with her illness, and I agree.  I just want to point out however, that this disease seems to infect people for several days before they show symptoms.  During that time those people are contagious.  So it is highly likely that by the time she had symptoms and was tested and knew she was sick, her daughter and husband were already infected as well.  It is also possible that all three of them were infected by the same source.
> 
> It is easy to feel angry and vindictive toward those who are behaving stupidly.  Some of them actually do deserve our contempt, in particular some of the politicians who may never deserve our forgiveness.  But when this is all over we are all going to need some healing, including those who behaved recklessly and stupidly.  I think we all need to keep that in mind.



I was initially quite angry at the person who I was exposed to who got me qurantiend. But, hey, it got people in my office of "essential employees" to sit up and take this rather seriously, got me to a semi-essential employee (come in only when needed) and I did not show any symptoms at all for that 14 days. I don't know how the person who possibly had COVID is, I hope OK, not angry at her anymore, but still pretty darn sure they were rather irresponsible based on their knowledge of a family member who was most definitely exposed


----------



## Buka (Apr 14, 2020)

I went to my doc's office yesterday to make an appointment for today, might have a hernia. I drove there because it's much faster than going through the damn phone tree. Big sign on the door, "No mask, no entry."
Not hard to understand the sign.

As I was leaving a guy went in without a mask. They yelled for him to go outside. He refused, started getting loud, real loud. I had stopped to watch from outside the glass door. I had to open the door to voice my displeasure at his behavior. It feels funny yelling at a guy while I'm wearing a mask, bandanna and blue medical gloves.

I flashed my badge, put it away, and told him, "but I'm off duty. So if you don't leave in ten seconds I'm just going to kick your ***, _then_ arrest you." He left.

I would have tried to kick said *** keeping a reasonable distance. Not sure how, though.
Interesting times.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 14, 2020)

Buka said:


> I went to my doc's office yesterday to make an appointment for today, might have a hernia. I drove there because it's much faster than going through the damn phone tree. Big sign on the door, "No mask, no entry."
> Not hard to understand the sign.
> 
> As I was leaving a guy went in without a mask. They yelled for him to go outside. He refused, started getting loud, real loud. I had stopped to watch from outside the glass door. I had to open the door to voice my displeasure at his behavior. It feels funny yelling at a guy while I'm wearing a mask, bandanna and blue medical gloves.
> ...



Stop wearing the gloves. Unless you change them every time you touch something, all you're doing is spreading things around over a wider area.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 14, 2020)

In Yorkshire we are more blunt.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Buka (Apr 14, 2020)

Dirty Dog said:


> Stop wearing the gloves. Unless you change them every time you touch something, all you're doing is spreading things around over a wider area.



Yes, thank you, you mentioned this a long time ago and I listened. I have a two boxes of them in my car. And they'll probably last a good while as I ain't going out at all this last month or in the near future, other than to the doc and any essential trips. I change the gloves every time I do anything, go anywhere, and cover my hands in sanitizer after I take them off.

In my trunk I have two bags, one for gloves to be disposed of, sealed, and the other for my bandannas, to be washed thoroughly, hung on the line - they dry in fifteen minutes here. I wash the hat I wear, change clothes, bleach everything when I take it off. Overkill, yeah, maybe, but I'm taking no chances. People over here are just now starting to take this seriously...at least some of them. I'm really hating the ones that aren't.

You and I both know from the fields we're in how people are SO damn foolish. 

What a strange thing we're going through.


----------



## granfire (Apr 14, 2020)

Buka said:


> I went to my doc's office yesterday to make an appointment for today, might have a hernia. I drove there because it's much faster than going through the damn phone tree. Big sign on the door, "No mask, no entry."
> Not hard to understand the sign.
> 
> As I was leaving a guy went in without a mask. They yelled for him to go outside. He refused, started getting loud, real loud. I had stopped to watch from outside the glass door. I had to open the door to voice my displeasure at his behavior. It feels funny yelling at a guy while I'm wearing a mask, bandanna and blue medical gloves.
> ...



well, that's why you wore a mask, and that's what kicks are for!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 14, 2020)

granfire said:


> well, that's why you wore a mask, and that's what kicks are for!


----------



## Buka (Apr 14, 2020)

Heck, I even hang out in my yard like this...



 

Recause, you know, it's red wine day.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 14, 2020)

Buka said:


> Heck, I even hang out in my yard like this...
> 
> View attachment 22793
> 
> Recause, you know, it's red wine day.



But that picture is like a year old.


----------



## Buka (Apr 14, 2020)

That was really, really funny.

Glad I had put my coffee down.


----------



## Chrisinmd (Apr 16, 2020)

Dirty Dog said:


> Stop wearing the gloves. Unless you change them every time you touch something, all you're doing is spreading things around over a wider area.



Very true.  I see people doing this at work all day.  Wear the same pair of gloves for the whole shift.  Kind of defeats the purpose!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 16, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> I saw your post earlier today, it looks like you removed part of what you had said.
> 
> I understand your frustration with how your wife’s cousin dealt with her illness, and I agree.  I just want to point out however, that this disease seems to infect people for several days before they show symptoms.  During that time those people are contagious.  So it is highly likely that by the time she had symptoms and was tested and knew she was sick, her daughter and husband were already infected as well.  It is also possible that all three of them were infected by the same source.
> 
> It is easy to feel angry and vindictive toward those who are behaving stupidly.  Some of them actually do deserve our contempt, in particular some of the politicians who may never deserve our forgiveness.  But when this is all over we are all going to need some healing, including those who behaved recklessly and stupidly.  I think we all need to keep that in mind.


Yeah, I deleted part of it since, even though i didn't mention names, i felt like i shouldn't be exposing others situations for my own venting.

But thanks for this. It helped.


----------

